# Doug Camp Turkey Calls



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 7, 2007)

I just wanted to show a few calls I have in my Doug Camp turkey call Collection.  The Sreamin Hen long box and Unfair Advantage box call are my favorite in the woods.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!

I have a screaming hen box with 10 notch's on the handle.
A killin machine.

TC


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a box just like the one on the bottom left...Is that the unfair advantage??


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome collection!

Doug Camp was a very nice person. He took the time to talk to you when you stopped at his booth. He tried to teach me to use a tube call, but it didn't take. Wasn't his fault, though.

"I never met a sincere turkey hunter I didn't like," is one of my favorite quotes from his book.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 7, 2007)

Doug Camp makes calls that are pure turkey!!  Very nice collection.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sheldon,
Those are some of the prettiest boxes that I've ever seen. Very nice collection !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed! It is a shame his life was cut so short.


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Nice Collection...Doug was a great fella and and outstanding call maker.  He and I would talk every year at Unicoi...usualy right after I set up my booth, I would seek him out and speak with him and If I did not make it to him first...he would come find me.  It was like tradition...and last year felt odd without him there.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 7, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I have a box just like the one on the bottom left...Is that the unfair advantage??


Yes.  That is an Unfair Advantage.  I have 10 in my collection.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't know he passed, anybody know what happened? I have his slate and screamin hen box. They are both awesome calls.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2007)

What he's not telling yall is half those calls are mine, he just borrowed em for the pic......


Come on Sheldon........... tell em the truth.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 7, 2007)

Doug Camp died from Cancer. He was a fine gentleman, gifted Turkey killer and callmaker.

Nice collection of Camp Callers!!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 7, 2007)

*Doug Camp Calls*



Gadget said:


> What he's not telling yall is half those calls are mine, he just borrowed em for the pic......
> 
> 
> Come on Sheldon........... tell em the truth.



Yes they are for a couple thousand.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe we can make a trade..............


these four for that old Neil Cost you have collecting dust, you know how those costs' are depreciating.........


----------



## Throwback (Sep 15, 2019)

dutchman said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Doug Camp was a very nice person. He took the time to talk to you when you stopped at his booth. He tried to teach me to use a tube call, but it didn't take. Wasn't his fault, though.
> 
> "I never met a sincere turkey hunter I didn't like," is one of my favorite quotes from his book.



Yes he was. when we used to sell his calls he always took time with this 16 year old punk kid to impart some turkey and life wisdom when he came by the store (about an hour from where he lived)


----------

